# what to do with redwood?



## puffy (Nov 13, 2008)

I have been working on my building. Im making it out of red wood and cedar. I need to know what i should do to the wood as far as painting/weathering. The building will be set out in the RR and brought  in after running. Is there something that will make the wood look old and weathered? thanks Rick


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Weather and age.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Leave it sit outside and it will weather naturally.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I live in a redwood house that I built in 1977. I did not treat it with anything. Be aware that redwood does NOT turn grey. It weathers to a redish brown. Cedar turns grey. Transparent or semi-transparent oil based stains are appropriate for natural woods.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Here in CA with sun all year round, redwood turns gray if left untreated. That being said, I am next to the ocean though, so maybe the salt air has more to do with it than the sun.


----------

